# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Flubber", comedy sci-fi film, Les Mayfield, 1997, USA

## Airicist

"Flubber" on Wikipedia

"Flubber" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Sneak peek at my Replica Weebo Project

Published on Apr 9, 2016




> I have been working on replicated Weebo from the movie Flubber with Robin Williams. I have designed her from scratch, 3d printed and programmed in the last month. Everything has been recreated, included voice, parts, videos and movements. It's coming together well.

----------


## Airicist

Weebo takes a picture

Published on Apr 21, 2016




> First fully automatic picture and printing test with Weebo replica.

----------


## Airicist

Weebo test animation

Published on Apr 29, 2016




> This is about 70% of the lines that will be programmed in the Weebo replica I have been building.

----------


## Airicist

Adam Savage meets a Weebo animatronic robot!

Published on Aug 25, 2016




> When Adam was building practical props and effects for films, he worked on stunt Weebo robots for the Robin Williams comedy Flubber. Years later, prop maker Ed Zarick visits the cave with his own mechanized Weebo, an impressive feat of replica prop building! 
> 
> Read more about Eddie's Weebo project build here: edsjunk.net/weebo

----------

